# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Nha Trang - đẹp từ tiên nhiên đến con người

## yeuhanoi

_Vinpearl_

_Tháp Bà Ponagar_

_Cầu Xóm Bóng_

_Phượng hè_

_Bình minh_


_Buổi sáng trên bãi biển_


_Bến đợi_






_Nha Trang yên bình_

_Kiếm sống_

_Ngoại tôi_

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Mấy pic này chắc lâu rồi
Giờ mình thấy Nha Trang đẹp và hiện đại lắm :d

----------


## andynguyen

Nha Trang vẫn đẹp ... bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh

----------


## smm.umove

Thèm được vào Nha Trang tóa ....

----------


## thientai206

đẹp thật ^^

----------


## dung89

đến nơi này được gặp biển suốt thôi nhỉ

----------

